# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Κύκλωμα για Αυτόματο Σχολικό Κουδούνι

## Sotos112233

Προσφάτως μου ζητήθηκε να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα για να χτυπάει ένα σχολικό κουδούνι σημαίνοντας τις παρακάτω ώρες:

8:15
9:00

9:05
9:50

10:00
10:45

10:55
11:40

11:50
12:35

12:45
13:25

13:30
14:10 

Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα για να γίνει αυτό το κύκλωμα; Δέχομαι και ιδέες που περιλαμβάνουν τη χρήση μικροεπεξεργαστή.

----------


## plouf

εφόσον μπορείς να βάλεις μικροελενκτή τελέιωσαν όλα... ο ποιο απλός και φτηνός το κάνει...

ενεργοποιεις και ένα ρελε στις ώρες που θες και τελος ... που κολας !?

----------

Sotos112233 (21-02-12)

----------


## tao

Είχα κάνει παλιότερα ένα τέτοιο το οποίο είχα βάλει έναν ηλεκτρονικό χρωνοδιακοτι on off  είχε αν θιμαμε 8 προγράμματα και εβδομαδιαίοπρόγραμμα  το μόνο που είχα πειράξει ήταννα του βάλω ένα μπουτονακι στην περίπτωση που ήθελαν να χτυπάνε χειροκίνητα το κουδούνι

Με αυτόν κάνεις δουλείαhttp://www.antoniou24.gr/p.CHRONODIAKOPTIS-PSIFIAKOS-IMER-EVD-TS-ED4-EX-CHOROU.25261.html

----------

Sotos112233 (21-02-12)

----------


## Manthosvf

βαλε ενα PLC http://www.slackel.gr/slackel2/slack..._V_hmerida.pdf ειχα βαλει με τον καθηγητη μ στο λυκειο...

----------

Sotos112233 (21-02-12)

----------


## tao

Είναι εργασία δηλαδή πρέπει να το κατασκευάσεις εσύ από την αρχήη να το  κάνεις να λειτουργεί  να κτυπάει το κουδούνι και τέλος ?

----------

Sotos112233 (21-02-12)

----------


## kxenos

Εγώ θα σου προτείνω 3 λύσεις:
1. Χρονοδιακόπτης ποτίσματος από το lidl ή το praktiker, αλλά πρέπει να βρείς τρόπο να σταματάς το κουδούνι μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα
2. Αν υπάρχει PC που παίζει συνέχεια, ένα μικρό προγραμματάκι που θα βγάζει σε ένα pin της σειριακής το σήμα που θες
3. Το launchpad της TI (4,30$) με ένα I2C 7segment 4ων ψηφίων, δυο κουμπάκια και ένα ρελέ

----------

Sotos112233 (21-02-12)

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Εαν είναι πραγματική εφαρμογή (και όχι πρακτική άσκηση), καλύτερα με ένα PLC (εγώ θα πρότεινα Zelio που είναι σχετικά φθηνό), το οποίο θα έχει την δυνατότητα εύκολα μέσω της οθόνης να αλλάξει ο οποιοσθήποτε τις ώρες που θα χτυπάει, καθώς επίσης και τον χρόνο κουδουνίσματος, χωρίς να είναι ειδικός.
Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε πολλές παρόμοιες εφαρμογές, χωρίς πολύπλοκες διαδικασίες. Ο προγραμματισμός του εύκολος.

----------

Sotos112233 (21-02-12)

----------


## agis68

εχω εφαρμογη σε arduino .....http://www.instructables.com/id/Ardu...AS-hitcounter/

http://www.instructables.com/id/USB-...-with-Arduino/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Ardu...k-for-schools/

----------

Sotos112233 (21-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας! Και ναι, πρόκειται για πραγματική εφαρμογή. Τα κουδούνια είναι ήδη τοποθετημένα στους τείχους του σχολείου. Πιστεύω πως θα χρειαστεί μονάχα να επέμβω στον διακόπτη που τα ενεργοποιεί. Σκέφτομαι να ακολουθήσω τη μέθοδο του μικροελενκτή. Θα μπορούσατε να προτείνεται ένα κύκλωμα (με PIC προφανώς) ούτως ώστε να εξασφαλίσω την απλότητα και τη χαμηλή τιμή του σχεδίου; Εκτός και αν συμφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσω plc, το οποίο δεν είχα ιδέα τι ήταν. Είμαι λίγο noob σε τέτοια θέματα αλλά κάτι σκαμπάζω από ηλεκτρονικά. Δεν είστε υποχρεωμένοι να ασχολείστε με του καθενός το μακρύ και το κοντό, αλλά οποιαδήποτε απάντηση χαίρει άκρας εκτίμησης από μέρους μου. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## plouf

το πρόγραμμα ποιos θα το γράψει ?  αυτή είναι η ουσία, αν δεν ξέρεις θελεις χρόνο για να μάθεις να τους προγραμματίζεις... 

απο κει και πέρα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ποιο απλό απο την οδήγη ενος ρελε.. μια αντίσταση σε ένα πιν και ενα τρανσιστορ οδηγουν το πηνίο του ρελε.. http://www.embed4u.com/wp-content/up...layCircuit.gif

----------


## Sotos112233

Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε plc... Λοιπόν... Ναι. Είναι απορίας άξιο πως θα το προγραμματίσω. Το κύκλωμα πάντως κατανοητό και απλούστατο! 2Ν3904 κάνει για το ΝΡΝ;

----------


## plouf

αναφέρομαι και σε pic (μικροελενκτη) αλαλ το ίδιο ισχύει και για PLC ... θελουν πρόγραμμα που το γραφεις...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας! Και ναι, πρόκειται για πραγματική εφαρμογή. Τα κουδούνια είναι ήδη τοποθετημένα στους τείχους του σχολείου. Πιστεύω πως θα χρειαστεί μονάχα να επέμβω στον διακόπτη που τα ενεργοποιεί. Σκέφτομαι να ακολουθήσω τη μέθοδο του μικροελενκτή. Θα μπορούσατε να προτείνεται ένα κύκλωμα (με PIC προφανώς) ούτως ώστε να εξασφαλίσω την απλότητα και τη χαμηλή τιμή του σχεδίου; Εκτός και αν συμφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσω plc, το οποίο δεν είχα ιδέα τι ήταν. Είμαι λίγο noob σε τέτοια θέματα αλλά κάτι σκαμπάζω από ηλεκτρονικά. Δεν είστε υποχρεωμένοι να ασχολείστε με του καθενός το μακρύ και το κοντό, αλλά οποιαδήποτε απάντηση χαίρει άκρας εκτίμησης από μέρους μου. 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!



Τότε εγώ λέω αν μη μπλέξεις με pic και ηλεκτρονικά.
Πάρε ένα PLC, του οποίου το πρόγραμμα για την εφαρμογή που το θέλεις *είναι αστεία υπόθεση*, όπως και η εκ των υστέρων παραμετροποίηση (τουλάχιστον για τα zelio). Χρησιμοποιήσε ένα Zelio και τελειώνει το θέμα . Χωρίς πολλές εξωτερικές συνδέσεις, χωρίς κολλήσεις, χωρίς τίποτε. Οτι θέλεις μπορείς να με ρωτήσεις. 
Το τι συμφέρει οικονομικά είναι σχετικό. Τι να το κάνω εγώ αν φάω μία εβδομάδα από την ζωή μου για να φτιάξω πλακέτες, να κολλήσω κτλ κτλ για να γλυτώσω 50€ και για ένα κομμάτι. Αν είναι για μαζική παραγωγή, τότε ναι. Υπάρχουν πολλές φθηνές λύσεις, αλλά με αρκετή δουλειά για προεργασία.
Αλλο πράγμα είναι η ασχολία με ένα project για λόγους μάθησης.

Γνώμη μου πάντα.
Φιλικά Πέτρος

----------

Sotos112233 (22-02-12)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Προσφάτως μου ζητήθηκε να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα για να χτυπάει ένα σχολικό κουδούνι σημαίνοντας τις παρακάτω ώρες:
> 
> 8:15
> 9:00
> 
> 9:05
> 9:50
> 
> 10:00
> ...



εσυ χρειαζεσαι αυτο
http://nordavax.tripod.com/id48.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK03J2-xFuQ

----------

Sotos112233 (22-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Όντως, το plc μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή λύση, όμως η τιμή ξεφεύγει. Δε θα με πείραζε ιδιαίτερα να αφιερώσω λίγο χρόνο. Ας κάνω κάτι δικό μου. Όσων αφορά το SCHOOL timer AR500 μου ακούγεται το ιδανικότερο εργαλείο, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα από τιμές και τέτοια. Οπότε αν σας είναι εύκολο, ανεβάστε κάτι με pic και μετά βλέπω πως το προγραμματίζω. Εκτός και αν υπάρχει κάτι πιο οικονομικό στους plc. Πάντως το 50άρικο είναι too much!

----------


## plouf

το σχέδιο θα εξαρτηθει απο το πρόγραμμα σου .. βασικά δεν χρειάζεσαι τίποτα άλλο απο 1 μικροελενκτή και το κύκλωμα του ρελε που σου έβαλα ...πραγματικά.

το πρόβλημα σου ειναι να μάθεις να τους προγραμματίζεις και δεν ειναι τόσο εύκολο, ίσως και όχι τόσο γρήγορο.. αν έχεις αρκετό χρόνο για την εφαρμογή εντάξει αλλιώς πρέπει να σκεφτείς εναλλακτικές λύσεις.. τουλάχιστον για την εφαρμογή σου.

αν έχεις αρκετό χρόνο για την εφαρμογή σου, η απλά πας να μάθεις για το μέλλον, ΟΚ. Πάντως από ότι κατάλαβα ήδη άργησες.(περάσαν 2 μέρες  :Wink: ).. και μην ρωτήσεις το πώς ξεκινάμε. 1) φτιάχνεις προγραμμτιστή 2) επιλέγεις τη γλώσσα που θα ασχοληθείς (αυτή που ξέρεις κατα προτίμηση) Basic,C, Assembly ....3) αρχίζεις πειράματα σε breadboard... υπάρχουν πολλά θεματα στο φορουμ χρησιμοποιησε την αναζήτηση πανω δεξια και θα δεις.

----------

Sotos112233 (22-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Χρόνο έχω μπροστά μου. Δεν θα γίνει τίποτα εάν για παράδειγμα του κουδούνι λειτουργεί χειροκόνητα για κανά μήνα ακόμη, δεδομένου ότι έχουν περάσει 23 χρόνια χωρίς αυτόματο σύστημα. Τώρα το πώς ξεκινάμε, το ξέρω. Εγώ απλά θέλω να μου προτείνεις ένα κύκλωμα προγραμματισμού pic το οποίο να χρησιμοποιεί εύκολη γλώσσα (εκτός και αν δεν υπάρχει εξειδικευμένη γλώσσα για κάθε τσιπάκι). Νομίζω ότι η Basic είναι η πιο απλή. Αυτό που ζητάω είναι κάποια καθοδήγηση για να μην πέσω κατευθείαν στα βαθυά. Οπότε ας ξεκινήσουμε με το "1) φτιάχνεις προγραμματιστή" ....

Υ.Γ.: Τι γνώμη έχετε για του AVR από άποψη απλότητας και οικονομίας (πάντα);

----------


## plouf

καλοι ειναι οι AVR δοκίμασε την BASCOM AVR . ?(BΑSIC COMPILER)

η γλώσσα η ποιο σωστά ο μεταγλωτιστής (compiler) έχει να κάνει με την οικογένεια πχ AVR, PIC, PIC32 κτλ
όσο για προγραμματιστή.. χιλιάδες.. να κάτι απλ/ό http://www.flickr.com/photos/26784298@N08/3592617365/

υ.γ. σου είπα οτι υπάρχουν δεκάδες θέματα που λένε πως να αρχίσεις με μικροελεκτες ?  :Wink:

----------

Sotos112233 (22-02-12)

----------


## her

Παιδία δεν χρειάζεται ούτε plc ούτε μικροελεγκτής. Υπάρχει χρονοδιακόπτης που κάνει αυτό ακριβώς. Είναι χρονοδιακόπτης ράγας και μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε όλα αυτά. Πολύ ποιο εύκολο και οικονομικό. Δεν είναι ο απλός χρονοδιακόπτης που ξέρουμε είναι ένας άλλος ειδικά για τέτοιους σκοπούς που βρίσκεται εύκολα. Και ούτε τα Σαββατοκύριακα να κτυπά. Δεν θυμάμαι τώρα μοντέλο.

----------

Sotos112233 (22-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Δηλαδή "plouf", απλά κάνω το κύκλωμα της φώτο, καταβάζω και αυτό το "PonyProg", το συνδέω στην παράλληλη, προγραμματίζω και τέλος;

"Her" πολύ καλή μου ακούγεται η πρότασή σου! θα χαρώ να μάθω το μοντέλο σε περίπτωση που το θυμηθείς.

----------


## her

Δεν θυμάμαι το  μοντέλο που χρησιμοποίησα σε σχολειό. Αν το θυμηθώ θα σου πω. Νομίζω όμως ότι κάνει και αυτό 
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=8188

----------

Sotos112233 (22-02-12)

----------


## plouf

μια ετοιμη λύση ειναι σαφως προτιμότερη 
, βέβαια αυτό που δείχνεις έχει ελαχιστη ενεργοποιοηση γαι 1 λεπτο... (ειναι πολυ ωρα για κουδουνι  :Wink: )

----------


## her

Ναι δίκαιο έχεις. Αυτό που είχα χρησιμοποιήσει επιλέγεις και τα δευτερόλεπτα διάρκειας. Πήγαινε σε ένα μαγαζί και ρώτα τη έχουν να σου προτείνουν. Πάντως υπάρχει.

----------


## Sotos112233

Ναι, όντως είναι πολύ...  Έχω την εντύπωση πως ένας γνωστός μου έχει τέτοιον προγραμματιστή. Εάν βρω και κάποιο κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης για να αρχίζει να "βαράει" γύρω στα 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα, τότε τελείωσε η ιστορία! Καμιά πρόταση;

----------


## Sotos112233

Ένα κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης 55sec κανείς???

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ένα κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης 55sec κανείς???



Εδώ χρειάζεσαι άλλη μια "φέτα" από ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό ράγας, ένα χρονικό "Adjustable Time ON". Σου δίνει προ-ρυθμισμένη έξοδο ΟΝ ανεξάρτητα από την ώρα που θα πατηθεί το μπουτόν/ρελέ ενεργοποίησης. Σε Hager είναι ο κωδικός ΕΖΝ003:



Θα συνδέσεις την έξοδο του χρονοδιακόπτη στην είσοδο του χρονικού το οποίο θα έχεις ρυθμίσει στα 5sec. Ετσι το κουδούνι θα βαράει όσο θέλεις στην ώρα που ρύθμισες (όχι 55sec μετά).

G

----------

Sotos112233 (23-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό, φίλε Γιώργο. Το μηχανηματάκι που προτείνεις ανέρχεται στο αστρονομικό ποσό των 53ων Ευρώ! Τον χρονοδιακόπτη τον βρήκα από ένα γνωστό. Μπορώ να βάλω μέχρι και 20 προγράμματα και να τρέξει 140 την εβδομάδα! Και μόνο με 10 Ευρώ. Την ώρα που έχω επιλέξει, κλείνει μια επαφή ρελέ και δείνει 230V. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει ελάχιστη ενεργοποίηση το 1 λεπτό. Είναι αυτό εδώ το πράγμα:
11kif6s.jpg   Σε αυτό θέλω να συνδέσω έναν μετασχηματιστή (π.χ. 12V), ο οποίος με τη σειρά του θα συνδέεται με το κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης. Εγώ θα το έχω ρυθμίσει να κλείσει την επαφή ένα λεπτό νωρίτερα  (π.χ στις 8:14 αντί στις 8:15). Μετά από 55", το κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης θα κλείνει την επαφή ενός άλλου ρελέ και θα την κρατάει κλειστή για 5" μέχρι τις 8:15 ακριβώς. Ύστερα το ρελέ του μηχανήματος παραπάνω θα ανοίγει και ολόκληρο το σύστημα θα τείθεται εκτός λειτουργίας. 

Να, λοιπόν, τι ζητάω.....

----------


## her

Η ποιο απλά μόλις το 555 πάρει τάση (τροφοδοτηθεί) από τον χρονοδιακόπτη να βγάζει έξοδο για 5 δευτερόλεπτα. Σαν το σχέδιο που ανέβασε ο Γιώργος.

----------

Sotos112233 (23-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Φυσικά! Και αυτό κάνει! Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το ανάλογο κύκλωμα;

----------


## her

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35694

----------

Sotos112233 (23-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηρακλή! Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω σύντομα για τα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## Sotos112233

Βασικά.... Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι..... Το ρελέ που θα λειτουργεί ως διακόπτης στο κύκλωμα αυτό θα παραμένει κλειστό για ένα λεπτό. Ο διακόπτης, όμως του κυκλώματος είναι μπουτόν, οπότε δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα, γιατί ώση ώρα το ρελέ είναι κλειστό, τόση ώρα θα δίνει ρεύμα και το κύκλωμα του χρονοδιακόπτη που μου υπέδειξες. Μήπως μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα για να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα;

----------


## her

Η έξοδος του χρονοδιακόπτη (διάρκειας 1 λεπτό) θα τροφοδοτήσει το 555. Έτσι το 555 θα ξεκινήσει να μετρά τον χρόνο των 5 δευτερολέπτων μόλις τροφοδοτηθεί και θα δώσει έξοδο. Μόλις περάσουν τα 5 δευτερόλεπτα αυτόματα το 555 θα σταματήσει να βγάζει έξοδο, άρα θα σταματήσει και το κουδούνι.

Το κύκλωμα που θα φτιάξεις δεν θα έχει button. Θα ενεργοποιείτε αυτόματα .


Στο κύκλωμα αναφέρει το παρακάτω

  Ο Push On διακόπτης (S1) χρησιμοποιείται για να ενεργοποιεί την χρονική καθυστέρηση. Μπορείτε να τον αντικαταστήσετε με ένα NPN transistor ώστε να ενεργοποιείται από άλλο κύκλωμα ή computer...



Πάντως πήγαινε σε ένα κατάστημα και ρώτα για χρονοδιακόπτη που να μην έχει διάρκεια 1 λεπτό αλλά λιγότερο. Σίγουρα ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Έτσι ξεμπερδεύεις από 555 τροφοδοτικά και όλα αυτά.

----------

Sotos112233 (24-02-12)

----------


## klik

Καλά, κοίταξα να δω τιμές για το hager 103e και (εκτός του ότι έχει 90 ευρα!!!), κάποιοι πωλητές... πετάνε χαρταετό
http://www.skroutz.gr/c/905/hlektrol...eyphrase=eg103

----------

Sotos112233 (24-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

> Η έξοδος του χρονοδιακόπτη (διάρκειας 1 λεπτό) θα τροφοδοτήσει το 555. Έτσι το 555 θα ξεκινήσει να μετρά τον χρόνο των 5 δευτερολέπτων μόλις τροφοδοτηθεί και θα δώσει έξοδο. Μόλις περάσουν τα 5 δευτερόλεπτα αυτόματα το 555 θα σταματήσει να βγάζει έξοδο, άρα θα σταματήσει και το κουδούνι.
> 
> Το κύκλωμα που θα φτιάξεις δεν θα έχει button. Θα ενεργοποιείτε αυτόματα .
> 
> 
> Στο κύκλωμα αναφέρει το παρακάτω
> 
>   Ο Push On διακόπτης (S1) χρησιμοποιείται για να ενεργοποιεί την χρονική καθυστέρηση. Μπορείτε να τον αντικαταστήσετε με ένα NPN transistor ώστε να ενεργοποιείται από άλλο κύκλωμα ή computer...
> 
> ...



Το θέμα είναι όμως πως έαν η ώρα που παραμένει πατημένο το μπουτόν είναι μεγαλύτερη από το χρόνο που έχω ορίσει με το τρίμερ, η επαφή του ρελέ παραμένει κλειστή μέχρι να αφήσω το μπουτόν. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση χρειάζεται κάτι στιγμιαίο (οτιδήποτε και αν είναι αυτό, ρελέ ή transistor) και όχι κάτι συνεχές. Το δοκίμασα κιόλας και κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που περιγράφεται παραπάνω.


Τώρα όσων αφορά να πάρω χρονοδιακόπτη μικρότερης διάρκειας, είναι πολύ καλή λύση, αρκεί η τιμή (και πάλι) να είναι λογική (~10 Ευρώ).

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι πολύ απλό... Θα βάλεις μια διαφόριση στην είσοδο του 555...

----------

Sotos112233 (24-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Μπαρντόν?!

----------


## FILMAN

Λέω, για να πετύχεις αυτό:




> Το θέμα είναι όμως πως έαν η ώρα που παραμένει πατημένο το μπουτόν είναι μεγαλύτερη από το χρόνο που έχω ορίσει με το τρίμερ, η επαφή του ρελέ παραμένει κλειστή μέχρι να αφήσω το μπουτόν. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση χρειάζεται κάτι στιγμιαίο (οτιδήποτε και αν είναι αυτό, ρελέ ή transistor) και όχι κάτι συνεχές.

----------

Sotos112233 (24-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Για κοιτάξτε μια διάταξη που σκέφτηκα:
Χωρίς τίτλο.png
Ο διακόπτης SW2 είναι για να ξεφορτίζει τον πυκνωτή 1000μF. Αυτό είναι συνδεδεμένος παράλληλα με μια αντίσταση 10ΚΩ, ούτως ώστε τη συνεχόμενη παρπχή ρεύματος να την μετατρέπει σε στιγμιαία. Το ηχείο παριστάνει το κουδούνι το οποίο προφανώς δε θα συνδ΄.εται έτσι, αλλά απλά το 'βαλα για να φαίνεται.

----------


## Sotos112233

> Λέω, για να πετύχεις αυτό:



Δηλαδή τι είναι; Κύκλωμα; Κάτι σαν αυτό που έβαλα εγώ με τον πυκνωτή και την αντίσταση παράλληλα;

----------


## FILMAN

Κάνε αυτό:

----------

Sotos112233 (24-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Ποιες οι τιμές των R1,2 και C1; Στο "τροφοδοσία" δίνω 12V; Το άλλο το πράγμα που φεύγει από το R1 συνδέεται κάπου; C1 ηλεκτρολυτικός;

(Τι σπασα...ίδης που είμαι!)

----------


## Sotos112233

Μπορώ να πάρω μια απάντηση? Δυο μέρες υπομονή έκανα...

----------


## kxenos

Λογικά η αντίσταση R2 και ο C1 καθορίζουν την χρονοκαθυστέρηση. Αν π.χ. θες 55 δευτερόλεπτα τότε πρέπει αν θυμάμαι καλά να ισχύει 1,1*R*C = 55 => R*C = 50 επομένως θες π.χ. R2=500KΩ και C1=100μF. Επίσης, η R1 μπορεί να έχει μια τιμή γύρω στα 10ΚΩ.

----------

Sotos112233 (25-02-12)

----------


## Sotos112233

Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά και πάλι υπάρχουν μερικά κενά. Το κύκλωμα του Φίλιππα υποτείθεται μετατρέπει μια συνεχόμενη τροφοδοσία σε στιγμιαία. Σύμφωνα όμως με αυτά που μου γράφεις, το κύκλωμα αυτό καθορίζει τη χονοκαθυστέρηση.... Τι ισχύει τελικά? Μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει το ολοκληρομένο κύκλωμα με τις οποιεσδήποτε προσθήκες που χρειάζονται, για να αποφευχθεί περαιτέρω μπέρδεμα?
Ευχαριστώ in advance!

----------


## stom

Αλλο το κυκλωμα διαφορισης, αλλο οι σταθερες χρονου του 555.  Για το κυκλωμα διαφορισης, οι τιμες δεν ειναι κρισιμες ιδιαιτερα.
Βαλε 10k και 100nf και δοκιμασε..
Και επιτελους πειραματισου.

----------


## Sotos112233

Είδα κι απόειδα με τον πειραματισμό. Χάλασα 5 ολοκληρωμένα με τα πειράματα. Δεν έχω ούτε το χρονικό περιθώριο, ούτε την οικονομική ευχέρεια να πηγαίνω και να 'ρχομαι κάθε μέρα στο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών για να αγοράζω καινούργια. 
Όμως και πάλι η απάντηση δεν είναι σαφής. Εγώ στο κύκλωμα διαφόρισης βλέπω 2 αντιστάσεις. Ποια απ' τις 2 είναι 10ΚΩ και η άλλη πόσο πρέπει να είναι? Όπως προ-ερωτήθηκε, "Το άλλο το πράγμα που φεύγει από το R1 συνδέεται κάπου;" και "Στο "τροφοδοσία" δίνω 12V?" ??
Και όπως είπα, για να έχουμε όλοι το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο, ας ανεβάσει κάποιος ολόκληρο το κύκλωμα. Ας παραμερίσουμε προς το παρόν τον επιμορφωτικό χαρακτήρα του project. Δεν είναι αυτό που με καίει τώρα...

----------


## FILMAN

Εσύ έκανες 2 μέρες υπομονή αλλά κι εγώ δεν δούλευα ΣΚΔ, τι να κάνουμε! Βάλε δυο αντιστάσεις 10KΩ και πυκνωτή 1nF για αρχή. Στο "τροφοδοσία" θα δώσεις 12, 5, 15, 7.65876V, όποια είναι η τροφοδοσία του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματός σου τελωσπάντων! Το "άλλο που φεύγει από την R1" είναι η επαφή του χρονοδιακόπτη, το γράφω και στο σχήμα. Τι δεν κατάλαβες;

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]




> Εσύ έκανες 2 μέρες υπομονή αλλά κι εγώ δεν δούλευα ΣΚΔ, τι να κάνουμε!



Φίλιππε το forum διημερεύει και διανυχτερεύει καθημερινά! Ο νόμος πια το επιτρέπει με απλή απόφαση του Νομάρχη και δε νομίζω να προβάλλει ενστάσεις ο Σύλλογος. Πρέπει κάτι να κάνεις, είμαστε σε πολύ ανταγωνιστική εποχή.
G
[/off topic]

----------


## FILMAN

> [off topic]
> 
> Φίλιππε το forum διημερεύει και διανυχτερεύει καθημερινά! Ο νόμος πια το επιτρέπει με απλή απόφαση του Νομάρχη και δε νομίζω να προβάλλει ενστάσεις ο Σύλλογος. Πρέπει κάτι να κάνεις, είμαστε σε πολύ ανταγωνιστική εποχή.
> G
> [/off topic]



 :Lol: ................

----------


## SRF

> Εσύ έκανες 2 μέρες υπομονή αλλά κι εγώ δεν δούλευα ΣΚΔ, τι να κάνουμε! ...







> [off topic]
> 
> Φίλιππε το forum διημερεύει και διανυχτερεύει καθημερινά! Ο νόμος πια το επιτρέπει με απλή απόφαση του Νομάρχη και δε νομίζω να προβάλλει ενστάσεις ο Σύλλογος. Πρέπει κάτι να κάνεις, είμαστε σε πολύ ανταγωνιστική εποχή.
> G
> [/off topic]



Τα είπατε ΟΛΑ!!!  :Biggrin:  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

E, ρε παιδιά, άδικο έχω;

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό, φίλε Γιώργο. Το μηχανηματάκι που προτείνεις ανέρχεται στο αστρονομικό ποσό των 53ων Ευρώ! Τον χρονοδιακόπτη τον βρήκα από ένα γνωστό. Μπορώ να βάλω μέχρι και 20 προγράμματα και να τρέξει 140 την εβδομάδα! Και μόνο με 10 Ευρώ. Την ώρα που έχω επιλέξει, κλείνει μια επαφή ρελέ και δείνει 230V. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει ελάχιστη ενεργοποίηση το 1 λεπτό. Είναι αυτό εδώ το πράγμα:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29617 Σε αυτό θέλω να συνδέσω έναν μετασχηματιστή (π.χ. 12V), ο οποίος με τη σειρά του θα συνδέεται με το κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης. Εγώ θα το έχω ρυθμίσει να κλείσει την επαφή ένα λεπτό νωρίτερα (π.χ στις 8:14 αντί στις 8:15). Μετά από 55", το κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης θα κλείνει την επαφή ενός άλλου ρελέ και θα την κρατάει κλειστή για 5" μέχρι τις 8:15 ακριβώς. Ύστερα το ρελέ του μηχανήματος παραπάνω θα ανοίγει και ολόκληρο το σύστημα θα τείθεται εκτός λειτουργίας. 
> 
> Να, λοιπόν, τι ζητάω.....



Λοιπόν θα σου προτείνω ένα κύκλωμα που δουλεύει 100%
Κάνει καθυστέρηση από 5-60 δευτερόλεπτα
Ο διακόπτης θα πρέπει να είναι κλειστός 4-6(βραχυκυκλωμένα)
Και στη θέση της λάμπας θα βάλεις το πηνίο του ρελε και μια δίοδο συνδεμένη στο πηνίο του και είσαι έτοιμος


Και βεβαία από την μπριζα του χρονοδιακόπτη μ/σ 
γέφυρα ανόρθωσης πυκνωτή τα γνωστά

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60766

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------

Sotos112233 (29-02-12)

----------


## FILMAN

Μπράβο... Βλέπω το έχεις σχεδιάσει εσύ ή είναι της smart kit και με γελούν τα μάτια μου; Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις λίγο όσον αφορά το πώς αυτό το κύκλωμα θα κάνει το κουδούνι να χτυπάει 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα αντί για 1 λεπτό, γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα;

----------


## plouf

υποθέτω οτι στο 1 λεπτο σταματάει ουτος η άλλος ο χρονοδιακόπτης που θα βάλει, και γιαυτό θέλει καθυστέρηση 55 δευτερόλεπτα απο το λεπτό..


δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα η περαιτέρω ενασχόληση με το θέμα (για λόγους των παραπάνω ποστσ)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φυσικα και ειναι γιατι οχι δουλευει αριστα το ρυθμιζεις κραταει καθυστερηση απο 5-60 δευτερολεπτα 
αν θελεις να αλλαξεις τους χρονους αλλαζει το δικτυο RC και το τριμμερ πολυ απλα

το κυκλωμα ειναι smart kit no1115

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------

Sotos112233 (29-02-12)

----------


## FILMAN

Ακριβώς... Μόνο που αυτό το κύκλωμα *δίνει έξοδο κατευθείαν μόλις κλείσει ο διακόπτης* την οποίαν και διατηρεί διά ρυθμιζόμενον χρόνον *μετά το άνοιγμα του διακόπτη...* Δηλαδή είναι off delay... Ενώ εμείς θέλουμε μόλις κλείσει ο διακόπτης να ενεργοποιηθεί το ρελέ του κυκλώματος μετά από ρυθμιζόμενο χρόνο. Θέλουμε δηλαδή on delay...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Είδα κι απόειδα με τον πειραματισμό. Χάλασα 5 ολοκληρωμένα με τα πειράματα. Δεν έχω ούτε το χρονικό περιθώριο, ούτε την οικονομική ευχέρεια να πηγαίνω και να 'ρχομαι κάθε μέρα στο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών για να αγοράζω καινούργια. 
> Όμως και πάλι η απάντηση δεν είναι σαφής. Εγώ στο κύκλωμα διαφόρισης βλέπω 2 αντιστάσεις. Ποια απ' τις 2 είναι 10ΚΩ και η άλλη πόσο πρέπει να είναι? Όπως προ-ερωτήθηκε, "Το άλλο το πράγμα που φεύγει από το R1 συνδέεται κάπου;" και "Στο "τροφοδοσία" δίνω 12V?" ??
> Και όπως είπα, για να έχουμε όλοι το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο, ας ανεβάσει κάποιος ολόκληρο το κύκλωμα. Ας παραμερίσουμε προς το παρόν τον επιμορφωτικό χαρακτήρα του project. Δεν είναι αυτό που με καίει τώρα...



Είπα εγώ να μην μπλέξεις με κατασκευές κτλ. Τσάμπα χρόνος και χρήμα. Το έχω δεί το "έργο" πολλές φορές. Παίρνεις κάτι έτοιμο και τελειώνει το παραμύθι.
Μέρχι τώρα θα είχες τελειώσει χίλιες φορές.
Φυσικά, χρήσιμες οι συμβουλές και τα σχέδια των συμφουρμιτών.

Φιλικά Πέτρος.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φίλε Σωτο αν θελεις ολοκληρωμενο το κυκλωμα στείλε μηνυμα με το email σου και θα στο στειλω το τελικο σχεδιο
και την λειτουργια του
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Sotos112233

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθειά σας! Το κύκλωμα κατάφερα να το κάνω με τις παραπάνω συμβουλές όλων σας!

----------

GeorgeVita (01-03-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

> Είπα εγώ να μην μπλέξεις με κατασκευές κτλ. Τσάμπα χρόνος και χρήμα.



Χρήμα ναι. Χρόνο εντάξει θα φας λίγο "αν το πάρεις με το ρητό, ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα"

Παίζει ρόλο και τη θέλει να μάθει ο καθένας,  και φυσικά με τη ασχολείται.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Χρήμα ναι. Χρόνο εντάξει θα φας λίγο "αν το πάρεις με το ρητό, ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα"
> 
> Παίζει ρόλο και τη θέλει να μάθει ο καθένας,  και φυσικά με τη ασχολείται.



Φυσικά. Αν θέλει να μάθει καποιος, θα αφιερώσει πολύ χρόνο, χωρις να έχει σημασία ο χρόνος. Πόσες νύχτες έχουμε "φάει" για πειραμματισμούς, που φυσικά βγήκαν σε καλό. Αποκτάς πολλές εμπειρίες

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> φίλε Σωτο αν θελεις ολοκληρωμενο το κυκλωμα στείλε μηνυμα με το email σου και θα στο στειλω το τελικο σχεδιο
> και την λειτουργια του
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ



Καλησπερα.Επειδη θελω να φτιαξω μια κατασκευη με υδρονεφωση για συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα πχ 5"  μπορεις να μου το στειλεις σε πμ το κυκλωμα?Ευχαριστω! :Smile:

----------


## stinger

> Προσφάτως μου ζητήθηκε να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα για να χτυπάει ένα σχολικό κουδούνι σημαίνοντας τις παρακάτω ώρες:
> 
> 8:15
> 9:00
> 
> 9:05
> 9:50
> 
> 10:00
> ...



σημερα ειδα αυτο το θεμα και αυτο που θελεις γινεται σχετικα θφηνα και απλα ..το εχω φτιαξει για αλλη εφαρμογη αλλα ειναι ιδια λειτουργια.
παιρνεις εναν προγραμματιζομενο εβδομαδιαιο χρονοδιακοπτη με 17 προγραμματα και ρυθμιζεις τους χρονους που θελεις να ανοιγει με το ελαχιστο να ειναι στο ενα λεπτο διαρκεια..επειδη ομως ενα λεπτο διαρκεια ειναι πολυ για αυτο που θελεις θα φτιαξεις ενα κυλωμα με το 555 με το οποιο θα οδηγησεις ενα ρελε και θα ρυθμισεις τον χρονο που θελεις εσυ να ενεργοποιειται το κουδουνι σε δευτερολεπτα..
καθε φορα που θα ενεργοποιειται ο χρονοδιακοπτης θα σου ενεργοποιει το χρονοκυκλωμα με το 555 και ετσι θα πετυχεις αυτο που θελεις σχετικα οικονομικα..
βεβαια μπορεις να το κανεις και με pic η plc οπως σου ειπαν παραπανω αλλα εγω μια εναλλακτικη σου προτεινω
xronodiakoptis  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-250VA...item35ce86b94b
xronokykloma
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/LM555.html#29
το συγκεκριμενο συνδιασμο τον εχω κανει και δουλευει χωρις προβληματα

----------

